# Java3D-Universe Strudel



## Developer_X (14. Mrz 2009)

Hi,
wie ihr wisst programmiere ich ja gerade mein Java3D-Spiel
und wollte hier etwas über "Partikel Systeme" lernen.
Damit meine ich Regen oder so ähnlich, schnee flocken,
oder Lava flocken...
oder eine Universum, ein Strudel, der aus tausenden von kleinen Teilchen besteht, und sich dreht,
kann mir einer von euch einen beispiel void als Group bereitstellen, und mit einigen Kommentaren erklären wie die schwingungen der einzelnen Punkte zu stande kommt, ich werde sicherlich öfterst damit in konfrontation kommen,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir das erklären. Danke schon mal im Voraus, Developer_X


----------



## Illuvatar (14. Mrz 2009)

Java3D kann von Haus aus keine particle systems. Über Google findet man allerdings das hier: Star Trek Technology for Java3D | JAVA Developer's Journal
Das sieht ganz gut aus, hier: indie technologies: Products from indie technologies kann man es runterladen (für den persönlichen Gebrauch anscheinend kostenlos)


----------



## Developer_X (14. Mrz 2009)

sieht sehr interessant aus danke!


----------



## Developer_X (15. Mrz 2009)

ich hab mich da mal ins Tutorial zur USE eingelesen, es ist echt wahnsinn, wirklich.
Diese "PartikelSysteme" 
bestehen aus drei verschiedenen Arten
PointGenerationShape
DiscGenerationShape
LineGenerationShape
da fliegen punkte "Partikel" durch die Luft, wie viele und wie stark die schwingung ist selbst zu entscheiden
außerdem gibt es dort,
Feuer 
Rauch
und felsbrocken "rocks" die mit wenigen handgriffen,
sogar eine Simulation von Kometen die auf dem boden autreffen bilden können.
echt wahnsinn, echt ne tolle sache,
wirklich,.

Nur so als beispiel, könnnt ihr hier sehen was ich meinein videos) (klickt immer auf die Bilder)

Genesis FX Examples
Genesis FX Examples
Genesis FX Examples
Genesis FX Examples
Genesis FX Examples
Genesis FX Examples
Genesis FX Examples
Genesis FX Examples
Genesis FX Examples
Genesis FX Examples
Genesis FX Examples


----------

